# GUESS THE SCORE



## Spitfire Team (Aug 2, 2022)

​
Are you the ultimate score connoisseur? Do you always bore your friends with composer trivia? 🤓 Well we have the event for you! 

Put your knowledge to test and win lots of prizes in a fun pop quiz hosted by in-house composers Dan Keen and Lucie Treacher. Here’s how it works: 
▶️ Join us on Wednesday August 3rd at 7pm BST/ 11am PT for the live stream (Don't forget to set a reminder)
🎶 Dan and Lucie will be playing 9 themes, from 9 famous movies using each of the libraries in the exclusive Summer Sale bundles. 
🛎 The first person who guesses the name of the movie in the live chat will win the library used to play that theme. The themes will get harder, and the movies more obscure, as the game progresses. 
🎁 To make things more interesting, if you can also guess the name of the theme or the composer, you will also win our newest Originals library, Epic Choir! 

Get ready and good luck!


----------



## Laddy (Aug 2, 2022)

Cool!
Hope people won't cheat by using Shazam or something like that! 😂


----------



## egc_147 (Aug 2, 2022)

So exciting! can't wait for this one


----------

